# Boardman, Trek or Giant ?



## goo_mason (16 Jan 2008)

In an idle moment today I was sussing out the road bikes that I like the look of, with a view to getting one on this year's Bike To Work. I'm sure there are some folks on here who will have or have ridden some of these, so I'd appreciate comments on which you think is the best value for money and the best bike (although of course, in the end I'd have to take them for a trial ride anyway to see how they felt).

(1) Boardman Road Comp (Cycling Plus seemed to rate this highly)
(2) Trek 1.5 (2008 model looks very nice)
(3) Giant SCR2

Ideally I'm looking for a triple, but I could be swayed.


----------



## magnatom (16 Jan 2008)

goo_mason said:


> In an idle moment today I was sussing out the road bikes that I like the look of, with a view to getting one on this year's Bike To Work. I'm sure there are some folks on here who will have or have ridden some of these, so I'd appreciate comments on which you think is the best value for money and the best bike (although of course, in the end I'd have to take them for a trial ride anyway to see how they felt).
> 
> (1) Boardman Road Comp (Cycling Plus seemed to rate this highly)
> (2) Trek 1.5 (2008 model looks very nice)
> ...




Sorry, no idea about the bikes. But if you so end up going for a triple, you just know what I would have to say......


----------



## spandex (16 Jan 2008)

Scr2 is the one for me


----------



## Tetedelacourse (16 Jan 2008)

I'd say Giant as well.

I got a triple and have used the granny maybe 3 times in as many years. It's simply not needed here, and especially not for a brute like you mofo!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Jan 2008)

Don't know if it's a factor, but the Boardman doesn't seem to take mudguards (being as it's being bought to ride to work, thought I'd mention it  )

Note that the Trek 1.5 also seems to have Sora shifters[1] (you might be more dextrous than me, but I don't reckon I could change gear from the drops using the Sora thumb lever)

For that reason, I reckon given the same choice, I'd be spending on the SCR2.

[1] According to the spec on the Evans site


----------



## Cyclista (16 Jan 2008)

I ride an older version of the SCR, an OCR. Lovely bike, not too harsh on the back end, wheels are still true after a year of an MTB'er treating it like a cyclo-crosser  just loves roll down the road with minimal effort from me! 
On the subject of the triple, I've never used the granny on mine, with a cassette with a good range on it there is just no need, although to be fair most of the climbs round here tend to be short and steep rather than long drags.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (16 Jan 2008)

Don't listen to the heathens! Tripples are the way forwards - kinder to the knees, you can sit and spin out a sharp hill at 100rpm whilst smugly grinning at your clubmates who are too cool for tripples as they put in an eye-popping performance, then when you get to the top, shift up and leave them for dead. 

People who say that there is no need for a tripple in the UK don't spin enough IMO, but it is a personal choice, and I generate my power by spinning rather than mashing the pedals.

I don't like Boardman bikes, I think they are clumsy and overly gimmikey.

I love Trek bikes so the 1.5 looks good to me.

I don't really feel anything for Giant SCR2 other than the compact frame is a very responsive ride.

But if it was my money it would be the Specialized Allez, as it just fits me as if it were made for me. 

Getting test rides is the most important thing.


----------



## magnatom (16 Jan 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Don't listen to the heathens! Tripples are the way forwards - kinder to the knees, you can sit and spin out a sharp hill at 100rpm whilst smugly grinning at your clubmates who are too cool for tripples as they put in an eye-popping performance, then when you get to the top, shift up and leave them for dead.




It's maybe at this point I should admit to having a triple on my bike.... 

I do have the Clyde Tunnel to contend with and the hill is very steep...


----------



## goo_mason (16 Jan 2008)

I have a triple on my Carrera Vulcan, but then again it's not a light beast. Have to admit that I only use the granny once every 20 miles, for about a minute on the hairpin path up from Russell Road onto the Roseburn Path. It's manageable without it, but it's useful on the sharp bend if there's someone coming down the other way, as it's easier to control your speed, cornering and balance without going wide into their path.

Keep the advice coming, folks. So far it's looking like Giant is in the lead, though I guess Ive forgotten all about Specialized (and Cannondale too). 

Which Allez do you have, Jacomus ?


----------



## John Ponting (16 Jan 2008)

The SCR2 is a good price from Edinburgh bicycle coperative at the moment. I'm tempted.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Jan 2008)

John Ponting said:


> The SCR2 is a good price from Edinburgh bicycle coperative at the moment. I'm tempted.



How so John? It's showing at £545 (list price) on the website...

I'm considering the same bike myself, but will be going to Rick Green's in Handforth for it (they offer 10% off list if you're a CTC member).


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Jan 2008)

Another for the Specialized Allez triple here, although I'm having problems with my Q factor at the moment but that's me and my knees not the bike. Otherwise it would have been Giant. Some good bargains at Evans for 2007 models.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (17 Jan 2008)

I've got an Allez too and I love it; would recommend it to anyone considering spending around £500 BUT it does have Sora shifters which are a pain to change IF you spend all day on the drops. I mainly use the hoods so it doesn't bother me, but maybe I ride that way BECAUSE they're a pain otherwise.

I think I got mine in 2005. My first proper bike. Still going strong (new wheels, cassette and chain last year though after about 2500 miles. Braw.


----------



## killiekosmos (17 Jan 2008)

I got an SCR2 last March from Tredz for £420 and a free helmet, seems to have jumped £100 recently. My first road bike to supplement my tourer and commuter/mtb.

I'm enjoying the SCR2. Great fun to ride and has good spec with Tiagra gears. No mechanical problems, just 1 p******e but tyres came off easily to repair.


----------



## gavintc (17 Jan 2008)

I have a triple on my winter bike and when I can justify it to myself (and the domestic chancellor), I will change it to a compact. I find myself switching from middle to big ring just too often for enjoyment and then at night on my commute, I find myself losing track of which ring I am in.


----------

